# Hii Everyone.



## sarahcoles (Apr 18, 2011)

:clap:Hiii its Sarah Coles here. M a newbie over here. So just wanna say hii.. Hoping to njoyng the stay here.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

i'm not saying a word


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

U mn, m nt syng a wd.

Hii & Bii

Aren't you going to welcome her to the forum Mook?


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

i'm waiting for the second post. That one was ****ed on so many levels

mook


----------



## CSB (Nov 15, 2007)

oh god not again


----------



## torra (Mar 11, 2008)

wheres your Avatar!:wavey:


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

lol, looking forward to this!!!!


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

I'm just wondering what the insurance question is.:wavey:


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

sarahcoles said:


> :clap:Hiii its Sarah Coles here. M a newbie over here. So just wanna say hii.. Hoping to njoyng the stay here.


Let's get this moving a bit. Have you got any topless photos of yourself that you'd like to share with us? If so, hurry up and get to 15 posts!


----------



## MrGT (Jul 6, 2009)

TAZZMAXX said:


> Let's get this moving a bit. Have you got any topless photos of yourself that you'd like to share with us? If so, hurry up and get to 15 posts!


damn beat me to it tazzmaxx. lol


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

TAZZMAXX said:


> Let's get this moving a bit. Have you got any topless photos of yourself that you'd like to share with us? If so, hurry up and get to 15 posts!


A word of note, Most of the chaps here only ask female members that question, Wheras Tazz seems to ask everyone.....


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Marky_GTSt said:


> A word of note, Most of the chaps here only ask female members that question, Wheras Tazz seems to ask everyone.....


Are you saying she's not a girl then?


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

TAZZMAXX said:


> Are you saying she's not a girl then?


Are you saying you asked for topless pictures without being 100% sure ?


----------



## jim-lm (Mar 15, 2005)

Crikey not another one....


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

jim-lm said:


> Crikey not another one....


Dont know what you mean.... :nervous::nervous:


----------



## jim-lm (Mar 15, 2005)

Well next time I will sit and just watch, as I don't want to bully people or start a thread and gang up on anyone....:shy:


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

jim-lm said:


> Well next time I will sit and just watch, as I don't want to bully people or start a thread and gang up on anyone....:shy:


Thats right, Give other people a chance


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

jim-lm said:


> Well next time I will sit and just watch, as I don't want to bully people or start a thread and gang up on anyone....:shy:


Stop being a girl, put the boot in if you feel it's necessary. It's like being at school this is, Nigel-Power will be best mates with us again tomorrow.














Maybe?


----------



## jim-lm (Mar 15, 2005)

Right the hunt is one for the next victim...


----------

